# informazione



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Non so se tra di voi c'è un esperto di queste cose:
sapete dirmi questa scheda che cos'è e a che cosa serve?

grazie


http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280169288479&translate=yes


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

credo sia una scheda di rete per connessione ad internet per i pc palmari


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> credo sia una scheda di rete per connessione ad internet per i pc palmari


Quante ne sa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quanto è bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quante ne sa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Quanto è bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a vittò, te cionco pure l'ali!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a vittò, te cionco pure l'ali!!!!!!!!!


Nike, di grazia...


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nike, di grazia...


ah nikè............


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah nikè............


E dai Eros short dick mi piace sfotterti un pò.... 
Si può dire short dick????


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> credo sia una scheda di rete per connessione ad internet per i pc palmari


Grazie Alex. ma mi spieghi meglio. Si compra sta cosa e la si mette nel palmare per connettersi? Non ci si connette anche senza, il palmare non è completo da se?


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dai Eros short dick mi piace sfotterti un pò....
> Si può dire short dick????


....con quella bocca puoi dire ciò che vuoi...ops non ce l'hai la bocca....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















PS:che discutiamo a fare? la foto è più eloquente di qualsiasi definizione!!!!
ma mi chiedo:"non sarà porno pure quest'avatar?"


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ....con quella bocca puoi dire ciò che vuoi...ops non ce l'hai la bocca.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porno! Ma perchè ci sta qualcosa di pornografico da vedere? Io non vedo nulla....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Preferisci la Venere di Botticelli alla Nike di Samotracia?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus scusa se sono entrata così nel tuo post.... ma sfottere Alex è il mio hobby preferito!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dai Eros short dick mi piace sfotterti un pò....
> Si può dire short dick????





giusy79 ha detto:


> Porno! Ma perchè ci sta qualcosa di pornografico da vedere? Io non vedo nulla....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, quella di Milo ti deve sempre mancare qualcosa....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, quella di Milo ti deve sempre mancare qualcosa....


Fortuna che nella realtà sono COMPLETA!!!!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fortuna che nella realtà sono COMPLETA!!!!


si ma la visione che hai di te stessa è di mancanza...sono 100 euro per la consulenza


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma la visione che hai di te stessa è di mancanza...sono 100 euro per la consulenza


No, è solo passione per l'arte antica....
Ha sbagliato dottore!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, è solo passione per l'arte antica....
> Ha sbagliato dottore!


l'autoanalisi non è il suo forte...dea........


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'autoanalisi non è il suo forte...dea........


Beh però sono curiosa di conoscere il parere degli altri... e vedere se corrisponde all'idea che io stessa ho di me....


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh però sono curiosa di conoscere il parere degli altri... e vedere se corrisponde all'idea che io stessa ho di me....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh però sono curiosa di conoscere il parere degli altri... e vedere se corrisponde all'idea che io stessa ho di me....


sei troppo bellella............


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Actarus scusa se sono entrata così nel tuo post.... ma sfottere Alex è il mio hobby preferito!


questa me l'ero persa.......sono contento di essere il tuo passatempo preferito...
e anche io chiedo scusa ad actarus............
hgukasgyfuasbcvu (x chi non lo sa significa scusa in veghiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sei troppo bellella............


Grazie!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa.......sono contento di essere il tuo passatempo preferito...
> e anche io chiedo scusa ad actarus............
> hgukasgyfuasbcvu (x chi non lo sa significa scusa in veghiano
> 
> ...


Tesoro ci sei ancora???
Mi sono messa a vedere "La terza verità" su raiuno e mi sono dimenticata di te!!!
Perdonami...


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro ci sei ancora???
> Mi sono messa a vedere "La terza verità" su raiuno e mi sono dimenticata di te!!!
> Perdonami...


ok me ne devi una.........


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok me ne devi una.........


Una cosa????


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una cosa????


devo ancora decidere.........fai conto di avermi firmato una cambiale in bianco....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> devo ancora decidere.........fai conto di avermi firmato una cambiale in bianco....


Azz...


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Azz...


ma non sono pretenzioso...nun te preoccupà...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma non sono pretenzioso...nun te preoccupà...


Vabè...aspetto di pagare la cambiale....
Posso andare a dormire? (visto che ormai disponi di me???)


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè...aspetto di pagare la cambiale....
> Posso andare a dormire? (visto che ormai disponi di me???)


e sia!


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie Alex. ma mi spieghi meglio. Si compra sta cosa e la si mette nel palmare per connettersi? Non ci si connette anche senza, il palmare non è completo da se?


E' una scheda WiFi per palmari ( [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OS Support : *Microsoft CE 4.2, 5.0, Windows Mobile 2003 or above (for PPC & Smartphone) / Linux V2.4.18 on Samsung 2410/2440)*[/FONT]

Non tutti i palmari ne sono provvisti, Con questa puoi connetterti a un router che a sua volta è collegato a internet per sfruttare la connessione, oppure per collegarsi alla rete pc (chiaramente WiFi) per scambio file e sincronizzazione dati.


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie Alex. ma mi spieghi meglio. Si compra sta cosa e la si mette nel palmare per connettersi? Non ci si connette anche senza, il palmare non è completo da se?


opsss..scusa actarus. mi era sfuggito il tuo post, ma ti ha spiegato meglio qui sopra angel


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> opsss..scusa actarus. mi era sfuggito il tuo post, ma ti ha spiegato meglio qui sopra angel


Sono io che ti faccio confondere!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono io che ti faccio confondere!!!!!!!!


e mica c'è bisogno cdi rimarcarlo.....mi sembrava evidente.....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e mica c'è bisogno cdi rimarcarlo.....mi sembrava evidente.....


 









Ciao caro alex!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao caro alex!!!!!!!!!!!


ciao carissima..........


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao carissima..........


Alex mi hai mandato un bacio... Cos'è non stai bene???


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex mi hai mandato un bacio... Cos'è non stai bene???


benissimo.......ma se sei preoccupata lo ritiro.....sia mai ti mettessi in ansia.......


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> benissimo.......ma se sei preoccupata lo ritiro.....sia mai ti mettessi in ansia.......


No...in ansia no...però mi hai stupito! Piacevolmente....


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No...in ansia no...però mi hai stupito! Piacevolmente....


per così poco...allora tiè!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> per così poco...allora tiè!


Troppe emozioni tutte insieme....


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Troppe emozioni tutte insieme....


profe....lei è suscettibile......


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> profe....lei è suscettibile......


Eh si... sono debole di cuore.... e non solo in senso medico!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh si... sono debole di cuore.... e non solo in senso medico!


tema di italiano:"Come mi vedo tra 5 anni"
Svolgimento:



Vai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tema di italiano:"Come mi vedo tra 5 anni"
> Svolgimento:
> 
> 
> ...


Che tema orribile!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tema di italiano:"Come mi vedo tra 5 anni"
> Svolgimento:
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
Mi vedo prof zitella ed acida!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che tema orribile!!!


sei più prof della prof.........


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> Mi vedo prof zitella ed acida!


tra 5 anni non adesso..........


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tra 5 anni non adesso..........


E no, per ora sono solo prof zitella... non ancora del tutto acida! C'è ancora un margine cui un uomo potrebbe appigliarsi....


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E no, per ora sono solo prof zitella... non ancora del tutto acida! C'è ancora un margine cui un uomo potrebbe appigliarsi....


appigliarsi o appeal-iarsi?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> appigliarsi o appeal-iarsi?


Ma dai su... in fondo mica sono così male...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dai su... in fondo mica sono così male...


appunto.....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> appunto.....


Ah beh...meno male! 





Almeno tu nell'universo....mi salvi!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah beh...meno male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu non me la conti giusta.....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu non me la conti giusta.....


And why?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> Mi vedo prof zitella ed acida!


Hai idea di cosa potrebbe succedere in cinque anni???


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> And why?


mmmmmmmmmm non sei tipa da low profile, ma il mio sesto senso è latitante......


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai idea di cosa potrebbe succedere in cinque anni???


Mah... non è successo da quasi 30 anni, cosa vuoi che succeda in 5 anni???


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmm non sei tipa da low profile, ma il mio sesto senso è latitante......


Spiegati meglio...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mah... non è successo da quasi 30 anni, cosa vuoi che succeda in 5 anni???


er patatracche!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio...


mi sembra che tu possa aspirare bene a qualcos'altro che alla (anche se minima) commiserazione e secondo me lo sai......


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi sembra che tu possa aspirare bene a qualcos'altro che alla (anche se minima) commiserazione e secondo me lo sai......


Stasera sei troppo dolce con me... 
Parlo così perchè in campo sentimentale sono davvero poche le cose belle che mi sono successe, e comunque sono finite sempre malissimo, quindi...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera sei troppo dolce con me...
> Parlo così perchè in campo sentimentale sono davvero poche le cose belle che mi sono successe, e comunque sono finite sempre malissimo, quindi...


ti farò ammalare di diabete.....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti farò ammalare di diabete.....


Non c'è pericolo... sono in ipoglicemia da un bel pò...
Magari mi facessi alzare i valori dello zucchero... Non aspetto altro...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non c'è pericolo... sono in ipoglicemia da un bel pò...
> Magari mi facessi alzare i valori dello zucchero... Non aspetto altro...


te possino giù!
te la dedico.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSBVEyRd3eY


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> te possino giù!
> te la dedico.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSBVEyRd3eY


 
Grazie! Molto azzeccata come song...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie! Molto azzeccata come song...


prego...........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mah... non è successo da quasi 30 anni, cosa vuoi che succeda in 5 anni???


Boh ...a poco meno della tua età, in cinque anni...ho conosciuto chi sarebbe diventato mio marito, siamo andati a convivere, sposati, avuto una figlia, cambiato lavoro, casa, paese....
E ti risparmio quello che è successo negli ultimi cinque anni (oltre al tradimento:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh ...a poco meno della tua età, in cinque anni...ho conosciuto chi sarebbe diventato mio marito, siamo andati a convivere, sposati, avuto una figlia, cambiato lavoro, casa, paese....
> E ti risparmio quello che è successo negli ultimi cinque anni (oltre al tradimento:balloon
> 
> 
> ...


Boh...chissà Persa... non vedo uomini nel mio futuro immediato...
Ma non importa, c'è il mio lavoro....
Poi...se Alex venisse a trovarmi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scherzo...
Grazie per gli incoraggiamenti!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh...chissà Persa... non vedo uomini nel mio futuro immediato...
> Ma non importa, c'è il mio lavoro....
> Poi...se Alex venisse a trovarmi...
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KjBG3M-xig


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KjBG3M-xig


Stanotte sì che farò DOLCI sogni!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stanotte sì che farò DOLCI sogni!!!!!!!!!


non ho sprecato la serata allora.....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ho sprecato la serata allora.....


Direi proprio di no...
Hai l'animo da cavaliere tu...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no...
> Hai l'animo da cavaliere tu...












PS: comunque dipende...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> PS: comunque dipende...


E da cosa????


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E da cosa????


dalla dama......[SIZE=-1]ça va sans dire..........[/SIZE]


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> dalla dama......[SIZE=-1]ça va sans dire..........[/SIZE]


Come dire... chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come dire... chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda...


pò esse..............


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> pò esse..............


Terrò le orecchie più che spalancate....


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Terrò le orecchie più che spalancate....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


Cos'è non ho capito niente?????


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cos'è non ho capito niente?????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOxf...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/64.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOxf...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/64.gif[/IMG]


The url contained a malformed video id...
Non posso vedere il tuo video!!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> The url contained a malformed video id...
> Non posso vedere il tuo video!!!!


aspè


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ90qvR6py0
prova qui


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ90qvR6py0
> prova qui


Ok ok... Non c'è nulla da capire...


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok ok... Non c'è nulla da capire...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


Ricambio con altrettanti


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ricambio con altrettanti


notte giusy...io vado a nanna............
notte a tutti.............


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> notte giusy...io vado a nanna............
> notte a tutti.............


Notte Alex!!!
Sogni d'oro anche a te!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Aleeeeeeeeeeex compagno delle mie serate a casa....
Dove sei?????


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aleeeeeeeeeeex compagno delle mie serate a casa....
> Dove sei?????


sono qui giusy....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sono qui giusy....


Che bello...ti chiamo...e tu arrivi!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che bello...ti chiamo...e tu arrivi!!!!!!!!


'o camel tu 'o chiam e chill ven! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















'ssssssssssssssssera.......


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 'o camel tu 'o chiam e chill ven!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com'è che mi fai sempre ridere!!!????
Buona buona...sera!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Com'è che mi fai sempre ridere!!!????
> Buona buona...sera!!!


dipende da te non da me.......


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> dipende da te non da me.......


Da me???????????


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da me???????????


qualcuno magari non ride


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> qualcuno magari non ride


Caro, non apprezzano!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro, non apprezzano!


non era una lamentela, ma una possibilità...forse più una probabilità.......


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non era una lamentela, ma una possibilità...forse più una probabilità.......


 
Mi sa che dobbiamo "roccolare " in privato....


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo "roccolare " in privato....


 
pussa via!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





:baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ragà...scherzo per non piangermi addosso. sopportatemi)


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo "roccolare " in privato....


in privato non sono per niente Rocco...........


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in privato non sono per niente Rocco...........


 

















ma ti ho detto che ti passo io il fertilizzante spaziale no??????
dai...dalle un appuntamento....è li che brama.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in privato non sono per niente Rocco...........


Vd thread "Regolamento".... Povero Actarus! Sto sempre in mezzo!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> pussa via!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me non dai fastidio, anche se preferivo Il Grande Mazinga..............
.


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me non dai fastidio, anche se preferivo Il Grande Mazinga..............
> .


MAZINGA?   Ma...mazinga mazingao Mazinga Z????


mi offendi, Goldrake ha anche la navicella madre che sembra un ufo e fa tanto ganzo!!


vuoi mettere!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> MAZINGA? Ma...mazinga mazingao Mazinga Z????
> 
> 
> mi offendi, Goldrake ha anche la navicella madre che sembra un ufo e fa tanto ganzo!!
> ...


 
anche mazinga z poi si è fatto ali, e poi c'è gig robot hihi


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Mi sento esclusa....


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> MAZINGA? Ma...mazinga mazingao Mazinga Z????
> 
> 
> mi offendi, Goldrake ha anche la navicella madre che sembra un ufo e fa tanto ganzo!!
> ...


Il Grande Mazinga.....su...sono i fondamentali...scusa la saccenza eh??


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sento esclusa....


cara tu sei una Venus ante litteram...(Vd google)


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> anche mazinga z poi si è fatto ali, e poi c'è gig robot hihi


 
Daitan tre......  ofuncoli!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sento esclusa....


 
no dai....

.... candy candy....Heidy...... Dolce Remi!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Daitan tre...... ofuncoli!!!!!


 
bella però la sigla di daitan, col protagonista maniaco e femminaro ah ah


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cara tu sei una Venus ante litteram...(Vd google)


Io conosco solo Venere il pianeta in ambito spaziale...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> no dai....
> 
> .... candy candy....Heidy...... Dolce Remi!!!!


 
mi hai anticipato


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

*fermi tutti*

e Captain harlock..... dove lo mettete...

.. con le meravigliose Venusiane dalla pelle color blu che si incediavano quando morivano???


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Quindi io sarei una meravigliosa Venusiana????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> e Captain harlock..... dove lo mettete...
> 
> .. con le meravigliose Venusiane dalla pelle color blu che si incediavano quando morivano???


bello, anche la sigla


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi io sarei una meravigliosa Venusiana????


sei blu??


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei blu??


Non ancora...


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei blu??






















prendi fuoco????


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

VI ODIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ancora...


perchè nn ancora???


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> VI ODIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


 
a chi???


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

A voi maschietti che mi prendete in giro!


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> VI ODIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


ma nooooooo cucciola.
Ti regalo vortualmente l'ocarina di Captain harlock, il più romantico dei pirati spaziali.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SThv-9ng6ic



per te giusy.

bacio


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A voi maschietti che mi prendete in giro!


 
noi?? nooooooooooooo


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> e Captain harlock..... dove lo mettete...
> 
> .. con le meravigliose Venusiane dalla pelle color blu che si incediavano quando morivano???


droga veghiana?


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

*ocarina*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRwdwCnbw-Q

bellissimo suono.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

ufffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Nessuno che mi difende....


----------

